# Gustave visits SF



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess where we were this past week! The fabulous, fun San Francisco. Gustave had a lot of fun visiting places, going to cafes, meeting people, meeting other dogs etc.

We had a lot of fun taking these pictures. We wanted to do a series of Gustave in SF pictures (thanks Beatriz for the idea) and I LOVE how they turned out. Presenting, Gustave visits SF. 

Gustave at the Golden Gate park






















Gustave at Japanese tea gardens








Gustave at California Academy of Sciences















Gustave at Lombard street








Gustave at Ghirardelli square








And last, Gustave at the pier








Hope you liked these!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gustave - I loved the photos I took last year when I went to SF but I have to say, yours have something very special in them...YOU. :wub::chili::chili:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Awe Gustave. Your pictures are awesome and I love to know you had a blast. Hope to see you soon my lovely friend. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Way to show us the sights Gustave!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a fab time! Love SF and love you Gustave!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahaha I just love these! Gustave is the perfect little tourist . Glad you guys had a great time in SF :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wonderful photos love it.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Great pix!! Gustave, you are too cute!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, I knew that you were on vacay, but didn't know where you were visiting. I love SF -- such a fun town to visit.

So we're doing a Where in the World is Waldo -- except it's Where in the World is Gustave? Gosh but he's sooooooooooooo cute and looks like he was having so much fun. He's definitely becoming a very seasoned traveler -- going coast to coast.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He looks so tiny next to their huge trees! Gustave what a mini vacation.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Gustave your itinerary is much more interesting and fun than mine!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a wonderful photo journal of Gustav's trip!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Really good pictures. Looks like Gustave had a GREAT time! SF is such a fun place to visit.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What great pics! Gustave is such a cutie :wub:


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome! He needs his own travel show!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pics of Gustave's trip. :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh those are GREAT!!! Love the idea!


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

Love this!!!! He is so darn cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

These pix are SO CUTE! Gustave is such a good boy. Was he like, "why you keep leaving me?" Haha. You could make a calendar.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gustave, you're going to be a world Traveler soon!! You are so adorable (and tiny) looking in your pictures! Where are you going next? Thanks for making me smile this afternoon!!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Gustave you can be a travel show host in a cross over show between the travel channel and animal planet. I would watch that for sure! And Simba will too, cos he loves watching TV. I'm glad you enjoyed San Francisco! I am yet to take Simba to see the city. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

How fun! I've been there a few times and love SF, it's a great city, especially for shopping and food :thumbsup:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Aastha, these pictures are adorable!! Sure looks like Gustave had a blast in San Francisco


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Those are some awesome pictures!!! Gustave was a great Tour Guide, and I think on your next trip you need to come over to St. Louis, MO. Jasmine will show you around Gustave.
B)


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Great pictures...thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aw Gustave is a handsome boy! Love the idea of the pictures, they turned out great! I can totally imagine a whole scrapbook/album filled with photos of Gustave in different places around the state, country, or even world! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Love it! Gustave, have you considered an African safari? Don't worry about the lions - Sugar will protect you...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Great job posting for the pictures, Gustave! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I think it might be time to recreate the series with Mieka! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

We should plan a meet up with Stacy in SF one day. But I won't have Callie with me. I will have my camera though


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Susabell said:


> We should plan a meet up with Stacy in SF one day. But I won't have Callie with me. I will have my camera though


Yes! That would be awesome. I would love to meet you and also would love for you to take some pics of G&M. I love the pics you take of little Callie, and all the Emma and Bailey pics too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, I was crying....until I realized it was from June. Next time tell me, and well bring Meemer.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. I think it might be time to recreate the series with Mieka!


Can't get enough of little Guga! I love your idea of recreating the series with Mieka


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to be there next month for a few days, but I'm not sure yet what my schedule is


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Such great pictures. He's so photogenic!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Excuse me, excuse me.....Where is Little Miss Mieka???!!!! Bless her little heart! Did she get left at home, tell me NO. hehe
Gustave you are a world famous traveler!! It was nice that they stopped the traffic in the street so you could do some photo shoots. You didn't eat any chocolate, did you?
Love the photos!!!! I want a autographed photo please. Or better yet, I want to come next time!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gustave, you look like you are having such a good time! Your Mommy is super for taking you to SF!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Excuse me, excuse me.....Where is Little Miss Mieka???!!!! Bless her little heart! Did she get left at home, tell me NO. hehe
> Gustave you are a world famous traveler!! It was nice that they stopped the traffic in the street so you could do some photo shoots. You didn't eat any chocolate, did you?
> Love the photos!!!! I want a autographed photo please. Or better yet, I want to come next time!


Thanks for your nice words about Gustave, Jane! Mieka was with her breeder, Stacy at this time. These pics are from June. We didn't even know she would be coming to us.


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

HAHAHA Aastha, what a cool idea LOL!!!!

the ONLY thing that is missing is little different outfits for Gustave at each "destination." like little glasses or a rocket at the Science Museum or something. can you imagine??

can't wait to see part II with the li'l princess!!! 

xoxoxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love Gustave, love the pics, love San Fran........... guess I enjoyed that. xo


----------

